# Glam Soup Episode 8 Sunday June 8th @ 9 p.m. CST!



## Janice (Jun 8, 2008)

You can catch this weeks archived episode of *Glam Soup* now! Thanks to your support Glam Soup has been chosen to be a *FEATURED* show on Blog Talk Radio. That means that we'll be accessible right from the BTR homepage! Another benefit of having a featured show is we have access to stream a webcam feed! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*The show now streams live beginning at 9PM CST*.


----------

